# What to do with Gildan G185 tags



## CJsBudgetBuys (Aug 3, 2016)

I have a dilemma that I'm sure a lot of you have been in. I am new to this business and trying to learn. I have my own brand that I want to put on all my T-shirts/garments.

I plan to take out the original shirt tags (neck tag) and then heat press my own branded neck tag to promote my brand.

I recently acquired several Gildan G185 hoodies, but I notice that the neck tags on these are sewn in very well and there's no way I can remove them without breaking the seams and then watching everything unravel after that.

I really don't want to leave the original tag in because I want to promote my own brand on every shirt I sell, and don't want customers to see the Gildan/original tag on it.

The only way I see making this happen is to cut the original tag off maybe 3/4 and leave enough room to sew on my own custom tag that I would eventually need to have made, onto that little piece left of the original tag. Extra cost, and extra time per shirt to deal with (I would have to sew all the tags on myself)

I tried just cutting the tag off as close as possible to the seams, but it looks bad because you can still see the remaining piece under the seams. Problem is all my hoodies are dark color and the tag is white so you can easily see it. 

What is the best solution given that I want to promote my own brand and want to keep costs and time per shirt down to a minimum?

Or should I just leave the original tag on and just print my branded neck tag anyways?


----------



## bndbygod (Sep 10, 2016)

I have literally the same exact problem. I hope someone can help us


----------



## djmmet (Jan 10, 2017)

is there a double stitch on the inside of the neck? I think you unpic/cut the lower thread which will be holding the label. You will need to stitch this back up though! I may not be correct as I have never done it myself - I outsource mine.


----------



## PNWLifestyle (May 9, 2017)

Did anyone ever find a solution for this? I use gildan and interested to know a solution..


----------



## Industryps (Aug 9, 2016)

We do this frequently with many different brands of blanks. For the most retail-friendly look, these are the two best options:

1. Cut the tag as close to the seam and as cleanly as possible. You can then remove the "stump" left behind by rubbing the remaining tag material (this loosens the fibers), and using a sharp pair of long-nose tweezers, you can pull the remaining bit of tag out completely. This is a bit time consuming, so it's best to use this method w/ small runs.

2. If you plan to sew in your own label, you can have your contract sewer remove the tag as close to the seam as possible, then sew your label over the same area. A competent contract sewer will be able to run a "starter" stitch to connect the label edge to the garment. Then they will fold the label over and run another stitch over the top edge again, which gives the label a clean, folded look just like the manufacturer tag. This method also works well for jackets and performance apparel, like the Agusta Coaches' Jackets which are so popular nowadays.


----------

